# Poor Man's Pecan Pie



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Very interesting video....beans in the pie !!
1 cup Pinto beans, cooked and mashed
2 cups brown sugar
4 eggs
1/2 cup melted butter ( 1 stick)
2 teaspoons vanilla
Place pecans all over the top....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d34UTDNVWfM&feature=share]Homestead Blessings Hints episode 4 Holiday Pies - YouTube[/ame]
bake at 350


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

DW made this and it's actually better than it looks.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Azuki beans are used in all kinds of Japanese sweets - yummy stuff.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I made pinto bean fudge once.......and only once!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've used black beans in breakfast breads before -- turned out OK.
My recipe for poor man's pecan pie calls for oatmeal instead of the pecans, and then I sprinkled a few real pecans on the top. That turned out really great.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Be sure to offer guests the option of a Ritz Mock Apple Pie!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is another recipe of a Poor Man's Pecan Pie...a variation of the above, inexpensive, no corn syrup, only 2 eggs, less sugar and no beans.  I have never tried the bean one, sounds interesting for a cooking adventure... .... This one makes one pie.


1 cup light brown sugar
1/4 cup white sugar
1/2 cup butter
2 eggs
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup chopped pecans 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F 
Beat eggs until foamy, and stir in melted butter, brown sugar, white sugar and the flour and mix this up adding milk last with vanilla and nuts. You pour this into your unbaked pie crust for 10 minutes at the 400 F then lower that to 350 F for 30 to 40 minutes longer.  I would make homemade whipped cream to serve this with warm pie...yummy


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

romysbaskets said:


> Here is another recipe of a Poor Man's Pecan Pie...a variation of the above, inexpensive, no corn syrup, only 2 eggs, less sugar and no beans.  I have never tried the bean one, sounds interesting for a cooking adventure... .... This one makes one pie.
> 
> 
> 1 cup light brown sugar
> ...


I made two of these yesterday for todays dinner... they were a big hit with everyone!


----------

